# 1 person can't win a game for the whole team but 1 person can sure lose it.



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow. Kyle Williams you sorry piece of crap.

Does anyone know why the idiot was allowed to play on special teams as a returner??

this isn't just isolated to yesterday's game...he's been horrible as a returner ever since ted ginn jr got hurt. hes muffed punts before and made suspect decisions (ie. diving to field a punt...wtf...thats so damn risky)

he really lost it for the 49ers last night...his two shitty special teams plays (the punt he touched and the last one in overtime that he fumbled) cost the 9ers a trip to indy. yes i blame kyle williams and heres why: his two fuk ups cost the 49ers 10 points...7 on the first turnover and the game winning fg on the last one. 

ill be the first to admit that the 49ers O sucked. it truly did. the giants werent much better and in the 4th quarter they (at one point) both had 288 yards total offense...so the weather played a factor im sure but the real facepalm was the 2 turnovers by kyle williams. he should have been pulled after the first fuk up imo. its not excusable (the 1st one) its called, "GTFO of the way if ur not gonna catch it!" and the 2nd is simply, "HOLD ONTO THE BALL W/ TWO DAMN HANDS!" 

some say its not all his fault but you can't convince me its not his fault. his two fukups resulted in 10 points. if not for those 10 points the 9ers could have won 17-10. instead of losing 20-17. smh.


If you couldn't tell im a diehard 49ers fan and have been all my life. nothing will change. im not butt hurt or upset w/ the 49ers as a team at all. before the start of the season i would have NEVER guessed they would have been a top team in the NFL let alone go to the playoffs or end up in the NFC championship game. so im just thrilled to have witnessed such a great season that i havent seen in nearly 10 years from the 49ers. 

the Defense was SPECTACULAR all season long. lights out. kept their lacking O in the game every time. i think their biggest loss was 10points to the ravens on thanksgiving...the rest were all 1 score losses. so you can't knock them at all. i hope they dont change a thing on D next season. 

the O could use a better lineman or two and some better weapons for alex smith to throw to...i think vernon davis was great on offense this year but i fear he's getting T.O. syndrome (ie. after T.O. caught that last second pass in the playoffs over 10 years ago he became a "star" who thought he was too good for every team and knew more than the coaches, etc)

Crabtree isn't all that and kyle williams surely needs to go. or not be allowed to play on special teams. 


so yeah. another letdown and a tough one at that but nothing changes for me...GO SF!



P.S. i think this is gonna be a shitty superbowl "rematch"...oh lord im gonna be tired of hearing all the comparisons from the 07 superbowl for the next two wks. i was really hoping for a ravens v. 9ers superbowl. would have been a whole hell of a lot better than seeing two teams we are almost use to seeing in the superbowl/playoffs.


----------



## puffenuff (Jan 23, 2012)

Best. Comment. Ever.

But, didn't V.D. already have the T.O. Syndrome and grew up out of it? Think he'll revert back? Can't see Harbaugh allowing it.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 24, 2012)

puffenuff said:


> Best. Comment. Ever.
> 
> But, didn't V.D. already have the T.O. Syndrome and grew up out of it? Think he'll revert back? Can't see Harbaugh allowing it.


idk...1st he caught a very similar TD pass that Terrell owens did in the playoffs..he reacted very similar... (see what i mean at this link. the 2nd and 3rd catch are after the original one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW2GQWz4TYw ) 

then...the very next game he does this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRss_Z0cAV8

not to say that wasnt kind of a badass statement to make on such a big stage (nfc championship) but it makes me think he's already getting a big head. thats what ruined owens. he was a very good receiver but talked to much trash and thought too highly of himself and it ruined his career in the long run, i could say the same for guys like Randy Moss who had all the talent in the world (especially when he played for the vikings) but got a big head and ended up like owens...watching on tv like the rest of us.

not to say this will happen with vernon davis but you never know anymore...to many players these days make a few great plays and all of the sudden think they ARE the team you know?


Im not as worried about Vernon davis as i am about the possibility of SF keeping williams. i understand hes new and it was big game but COME ON! TWO TURNOVERS by the SAME GUY and both were pretty amateur mistakes (ie. touching the ball on a punt when you should GTFO of the way...or diving for a punt instead of letting it bounce...and of course hold onto the ball with TWO hands especially when running into a group of defenders..of course they will try to knock it out)

I have nothing bad to say about SF as a team cuz imo they were 10x's better than just about everyone expected them to be this year and thats pretty awesome in itself. its just kyle williams...he's ruined a lot of returns this year and dropped lots of punts that could have cost the team and it finally caught up to them.

cant wait for next season though. hopefully they've arrived once again as a top 5 nfl team. hopefully.


----------



## ...... (Jan 24, 2012)

lol sf fans are fucking pissed.There sending him and his family death threats lol.
I think vernon davis will be alright,harbaugh will probably be able to keep him in check.Anyone know when his contracts up?
T.O. was on some other shit lol.He was a team killer but I still think he was hilarious to call out mcnabb on getting tired in the superbowl but then he had to start doing sit ups in the drive way and shit lol.He still deserves to be put into the hall of fame one day,he was in a league of his own.

As for kyle williams.........I hope him and cundiff are on suicide watch lol.


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 24, 2012)

...... said:


> lol sf fans are fucking pissed.There sending him and his family death threats lol.
> I think vernon davis will be alright,harbaugh will probably be able to keep him in check.Anyone know when his contracts up?
> T.O. was on some other shit lol.He was a team killer but I still think he was hilarious to call out mcnabb on getting tired in the superbowl but then he had to start doing sit ups in the drive way and shit lol.He still deserves to be put into the hall of fame one day,he was in a league of his own.
> 
> As for kyle williams.........I hope him and cundiff are on suicide watch lol.


as they should be. cundiff missed a chipshot and williams pretty much ruined his team's season all by himself. i know many have said "its not all his fault" but when ONE person is SOLELY responsible for TWO turnovers that get turned into 10 points then how isn't it all his fault? 

idk it frustrates me. not the 9ers as a whole...but that specific player. bone head decisions = very sad fans. 


I couldn't believe the ravens missed the last second field goal either. its one of those kicks that are so short that you can't see it being missed. i feel that just about anything under 35 yds is almost guaranteed. most missed kicks are 40+ yds away. i was really stunned by that. 

i think cundiff should feel better about himself than williams though...at least he only missed ONE kick and you can't really rely on your kicker to win your games for you but williams...come on man!


----------



## dsmer (Jan 24, 2012)

Everybody makes mistakes. It happens. I cant even imagine the pressure those players have with 60,000+ people staring at you and being broadcasted on national television. I know i couldnt do it. In my opinion its not 1 persons fault for loosing a game. its a team effort and bottom line is the niners and ravens both played phenomenal games but just didnt score enough points. I was really looking forward to my pats playin the niners in the SB but i thats football for ya.


----------



## dsmer (Jan 24, 2012)

And as far as people sending death threats to williams, i think thats a little pathetic. People need to grow up its just a game


----------



## dam612 (Jan 24, 2012)

dsmer said:


> And as far as people sending death threats to williams, i think thats a little pathetic. People need to grow up its just a game


i agree, its a game, people need to chill, yeah i realize the 49ers have blown for a while and this was a shot for them, but chill its not that serious. ide bet a big chunk of money saying that anyone bitching about williams fumble couldnt even catch the kick off + then to try to make big plays up the field when the opposing team is running full steam at you.


----------



## ...... (Jan 25, 2012)

I think it was worse for the ravens.They're getting old and this might of been there last shot with ray lewis and ed reed.I hope they dont retire.They outplayed the patriots that game and it was ended because of a fucking missed fieldgoal.

I bet the people sending death threats had a couple thousand bet on the niners lol.I remember back when brian westbrook took a knee at the goal line so they could eat more clock and people went fucking crazy on him,saying shit like I wont be able to get presents for my kids this year cause you lost me that fantasy footbal game or some shit cause he didn't score right away.Football fans are fucking crazy lol.
Either way the 49ers got nothing but good things ahead of them if alex smith doesn't start sucking again lol.


----------



## BA142 (Jan 25, 2012)

I still don't agree with that statement completely but if there ever was 1 player to single handedly lose a game, it was Kyle Williams.

Cundiff only missed 1 field goal in the clutch....Williams fucked up BAD twice


----------



## themanwiththeplan (Jan 25, 2012)

BA142 said:


> I still don't agree with that statement completely but if there ever was 1 player to single handedly lose a game, it was Kyle Williams.
> 
> Cundiff only missed 1 field goal in the clutch....Williams fucked up BAD twice


thats how i feel. cundiff shouldn't beat himself up too bad...i mean he missed a field goal...sure it was a short one but it does happen and teams/fans shouldn't blame kickers for losing the game usually as the team shouldn't be relying on a kicker to win the game. they are supposed to put up a better offensive/defensive effort to not have to rely on the kicker. he just went out there and obviously tried his beat. kicking field goals isnt very easy especially in clutch situations in playoff games. 

kyle williams is totally different. sure he's only a 2 year player in the nfl but its not like the 49ers needed him to do something great to win in the clutch...they just needed him to field punts. i kind of think the coach is to blame for continually letting him return punts when his decisions this year (williams') were suspect at best (ie. diving for punts...trying to catch punts on a bounce....dropping punts that were near turnovers in the regular season, etc). imo jim should have put in a sure handed punt returner. even if it meant sacrificing good field position for no turnovers. 

I know ted ginn jr was injured but even vernon davis would have been a better choice to return punts. id rather see crabtree return punts over williams.


----------

